# Using ROS online



## Pickle (9 Nov 2009)

Just been set up with ROS, I was wondering can I get previous years gone by online or is it just from now on.
I have a house I rent out so just like to know any tips and is there things that I can check via ROS.
Novice when it come to this type of thing so all help appreciated,
Just like a few pointers cheers


----------

